# Car Accessories in Fuengirola



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

Is there any equivalent to Halfords in the Fuengirola area for general car accessories?

I need licence plate holders, windscreen wash, small satnav, and several other bits and pieces.

Cheers

Wibs


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Wibs said:


> Is there any equivalent to Halfords in the Fuengirola area for general car accessories?
> 
> I need licence plate holders, windscreen wash, small satnav, and several other bits and pieces.
> 
> ...


Yes on the industrial area where Iceland is located.
If I remember right it's a Nor Auto branch.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

VFR said:


> Yes on the industrial area where Iceland is located.
> If I remember right it's a Nor Auto branch.


 Yes, I cant remember what its called and it does look more like a car work shop than a shop, but there is a shop to buy parts etc there too

Jo xxx


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

Wibs said:


> Is there any equivalent to Halfords in the Fuengirola area for general car accessories?
> 
> I need licence plate holders, windscreen wash, small satnav, and several other bits and pieces.
> 
> ...


Sadly there is no real equivalent to Halfords in Spain, that I have seen. There are a few "car accessory" places of sorts, in Malaga area but with nowhere near the range of parts. I buy just about everything I need on E Bay UK and either have them sent down or delivered (usually free to UK) and collect them when visiting.


----------



## Keithtoon (May 7, 2015)

Hola Wibs,
How you getting on in El Faro?
Me being nosey....but at one point you had a blog telling us all about your move, miss the updates.
Me being a sad-git lol enjoyed reading it, as we hope to move/retire to Mijas Costa area. Staying in an apartment next week in Los Boliches...cant keep us away!!!
Hope you are well and enjoying your new life.
Love this forum!!!
Keith n Macy.


----------

